# Boarding goats



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to make this quick, how much would you think is average charge for boarding 2 goats for over a year? We fed them, sheltered them, provided all their care.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably more than they are worth, money wise! Even at $2 a day for each, that is $730 each. $1 a day ea. Is $365. So, what kind of goats?

One flake a hay a day is about 37 bales in a year. Our hay is $3 a bale. $111 in hay, grain (based on my .23 a lb) is $84 . So you are up to $195 just in feed for 1 goat. (And I am sure your feed costs are higher).


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Our hay is $3 a bale


lucky! we are up to a bit over 12$/ bale for crappy hay!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

two full size goats, one lamancha and one really large guernsey. I have had several guernsey's but this boy towers over any I ever had.

Yes our hay is around 10$ a bale.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> lucky! we are up to a bit over 12$/ bale for crappy hay!


Hay here is $20 a bale!

I agree that the cost of board would probably add up to more than the goat is worth. I would charge a minimum of $2/day PLUS the cost of hay.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the responses. I agreed to keep his goats while they were building a new house, I just didn't think it would be over a year! Tired of having them. He has brought over 1 1/2 tons of hay, but that is it.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Just some insight on the legal side of things. You cannot charge him for boarding the goats if you did not agree on it ahead of time. If you offered in good faith to help him out by watching them and didn't agree upon a time you can't just out of the blue say oh you owe me $XX per day for board while I've had them. 

You can ask for reimbursement for things you can PROVE you paid for regarding the goats care. So vet bills, grain, etc. Key is you have to be able to PROVE you paid for these things and how much you paid. 

What you can do going forward is ask them to pick up the goat or begin paying a boarding fee. Make sure you give them ample time to pick up the goat or make other arrangements. So like if I were to discuss with them today I may ask that the goat either be picked up or a boarding agreement be signed by 4/1/19 and have a set boarding fee in the contract.

If he fails to do either of these I would start the process for abandon animals in your state. Each state will vary differently on requirements but this will give him so many days to pick up the goats or make arrangements with you or the goat is considered abandon and in most states you can sell to recoup your costs. Just make sure you follow the state laws exactly, usually this involves sending certified letters and such to the owner


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is true. You can not make this retroactive, if that was the complete agreement beforehand.

I'm sorry.

Do your best to go forward now, giving a cut off date for picking them up...


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have no intention of charging him. He is a good guy, I just don't want to feel guilty about asking him to bring more hay. Even if he does not bring hay and takes them home, that's a win for me. I just wanted to have something to tell him if he gets snippy which I don't think he will but ya never know.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh. We thought you were asking how much TO charge him. You were only asking for an amount to tell him how awesome you've been so far.

Gotcha.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL not trying to be awesome, and I'm not awesome! We just have a few acres and feel like we have too many animals. So having those two go home would be really nice, unless he wants to bring over more hay. Pasture isn't growing yet we want that for the mini jerseys when it starts growing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> not trying to be awesome, and I'm not awesome


Name it and Claim it is my motto.
Own Your Awesome!


----------

